

Hackerreddit.com - mangala
http://hackerreddit.com/

======
joshstrange
This would be cool if it was a news aggregator pulling from HN and various
programmer/tech/hacker sub-reddit's. This is something I have wanted for a
while. Sort of a Reddit front page for hackers that is a combination of
handpicked sub-reddit's and HN stories.

~~~
atrilla
Would you pay for a news aggregator that automatically clusters similar
stories according to their content?

------
spindritf
I was expecting comments on the same stories from hn and reddit. Is this just
a split view of hn and reddit front pages?

